# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Payment Gateway in Silverlight

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All

I am intergrating a Credit card Payment from a third party gateway. They dont expose web methods, so we have to use their page to process the CC. So i used a Telerik HtmlContainer to host their page and now i want to do a post and get a response URL that will contain the results that will tell me if the payment went through.

https://www.vcs.co.za/vvonline/ccpay...3=Test%20ccPay


MOre info https://www.vcs.co.za/

Have anyone does this before ?

I have attached the documentation 


Thanks

----------


## MattP

Here's a nice blog on making GET and POST requests: http://weblogs.asp.net/albertpascual...t-request.aspx

It's a cross-domain call so you'll need to make sure their clientaccesspolicy.xml file is set up to allow http-request-headers.

----------


## vuyiswamb

Thank you very much for your response. i have tried this



```
  WebClient svc = new WebClient();
            //string clickThroughXml = this.BuildClickThroughXml();
            svc.UploadStringCompleted += new UploadStringCompletedEventHandler(svc_UploadStringCompleted);
            svc.UploadStringAsync(new Uri("https://www.vcs.co.za/vvonline/ccpay.asp?p1=FP99&amp;p3=Test%20ccPay"), "Post", "AT");
```

and



```
 void svc_UploadStringCompleted(object sender, UploadStringCompletedEventArgs e)
    {
        String Response = e.Result;
    }
```

in my Response String i get a full HTML mark up, but i want to the URl. So normally what happens is that if i send(Post) the URL it gives me another URL with some values in the Query string. 

Thanks

----------

